# The good and bad on Weruva?



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone use it? The good and the bad on it?

I was just looking at some of their grain free canned foods and they look YUMMY lolol like people food yummy LOLOL

I do feed Wellness Core but I was looking for an occasional swap up for different flavors and textures. I wouldn't feed weruva solely because it looks to have too many calories and might make for chunky monkeys but it sure looks yummy lol


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

I checked it out at the pet store, I noticed it's extremely low in fat. Less than 2% on the can I checked. I didn't buy it as I'm trying to fatten up some rescue kittens.

here is the nutritional analysis on the steak frites, I got on their website

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (min) 10%, Crude Fat (min) 1.4%, Crude Fiber (max) 0.5%, Moisture (max) 85%, Ash (max) 1.2%, Taurine (min) 0.05%, Calcium (max) 0.20%, Phosphorus (max) 0.17%, Magnesium (max) 0.018%

Calories: 3.0oz Can 46, 5.5oz Can 84

here is the same from the Wellness Beef and Chicken canned

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein	Not Less Than	10.0%
Crude Fat	Not Less Than	5.0%
Crude Fiber	Not More Than	1.0%
Moisture	Not More Than	78.0%
Ash	Not More Than	1.95%
Magnesium	Not More Than	0.025%
Taurine	Not Less Than	0.10%
As Served Per Can (percent per can)
Protein:	11.1% 
Fat:	9.4% 
Fiber:	0.26% 
Met. Energy (Kcal/kg):	1,240 
Ash:	1.8% 
Magnesium:	0.02% 
Taurine:	0.14% 
Caloric Analysis (kcal/can)
3 oz. can	105 
5.5 oz. can	193 
12.5 oz. can	439



The Weruva is much lower in calories and fat than Wellness, in fact it's 1/2 the amount.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Cooper's mom said:


> I checked it out at the pet store, I noticed it's extremely low in fat. Less than 2% on the can I checked. I didn't buy it as I'm trying to fatten up some rescue kittens.


But but.. it just LOOKS fattening lolololol
Heck some of their meals I could serve to my teenage boys and they would scarf it down before realizing it was cat food bahahahhaha


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

It looks like soup to me. It does look appetizing and I think it would be good for cats that need to watch their weight. But that isn't my little skinny minnies. LOL

Originally when I saw pics of it I thought it just had a higher water content and that is why it was so low in fat but looking at the nutritional analysis that doesn't seem to be the primary cause.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

My two eat Weruva. It smells SO GOOD and actually looks sort of appetizing when I open the can. It's amazing to have cat food that looks like, get this..., food!

Pedro LOVES the peas in it and often will play with each individual one before eating it. In fact, now I keep a bag of frozen peas in the freezer as treats for him! 

Apple gets so excited when I crack open a can each night that she'll stand right up on her hind legs the way a dog does.

They each get a full can per day (half in the morning and half in the evening). We rotate through the chicken flavours and the 1 beef flavour when they have it at the pet store here. We don't do the fish flavours although I might add one single flavour into the rotation for each time I buy it.

They love it so much they lick their dishes completely bare. Not a crumb left.  It definitely means for a slower meal though than pate or other chunk foods even. They have to take their time.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

My cats love Weruva. I can hear my Oreo lapping it up while my Little Pumpkin grabs a bite and throws it on the floor to attack it and then eat it.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I ordered the multi flavor pack. I didn't see anything anywhere that would hurt them and I try and read anything I give my pets. 

I never bought the brand before as I can't get it locally. I think it would make for a nice treat or something different then the same old thing everyday. It looks yummy, thats for sure!


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Rocky loves the paw lickin chicken from Weruva  We've tried other flavors and he likes them, but he LOVES the paw lickin chicken  lol


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Glad to hear so many good things about them. I know very little about the company. they don't sell it here locally either so I never bothered researching it. I was looking at Petfood direct's website on grain free foods as I was comparing prices and ingredients to find a healthy and safe alternate to change to once in a while. I really love the Core but it comes in only 2 flavors and it looks exactly alike and mush. My kits hate the chicken version (brown can) but they love the blue can. 

It seems they offer different flavors and meats then the normal beef, chicken and salmon.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

After a lot of research, I only feed Weruva canned (no grain chicken varieties only ) to my adult cats. However, it does contain Menadione. I like the way they source the food, that it's low in fat since my cats are all adults and Azalia does tend to get plump if her food is not carefully monitored. It's human grade food and that they process the food in a human food factory. It looks appetizing and it's not pate style, but I do understand all the controversy around Menadione. For me, since it's such a low amount to begin with and I also feed 1/2 raw, there should be no ill effect. It is also a crapshoot since some cats may be affected and not others as is the case with Aspartame in humans.

Since I have Sasha now, I mix the Weruva with EVO 95% since it's more calorie and fat dense. I also give him the Marbella Paella since he can use and metabolize take the fatty fish well.

Also, keep in mind, I feed 1/2 raw, but Weruva is the only canned food I trust at this point. The EVO is just more for pratical reasons since I am trying to fatten Sasha up, and as soon as I can get him off that (at about 9 months) that will be totally eliminated. I really don't trust Menu Foods.


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

I just bought 4 small cans of Weruva to try with the girls as foods to rotate in once a week or so - that was before reading the posts on Menadione - I bought the various chicken and the steak frites and nine liver - none of which show that they contain Menadione. I "googled" it and it says they only put it in their fish formulas and I don't feed my girls fish so I guess (hope) I'm safe??

I also noticed that they are based in Natick, MA - about 20 minutes from me - wonder if I go straight to the source if I can get it cheaper?? Haha I wish.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

princessbear said:


> I bought the various chicken and the steak frites and nine liver - none of which show that they contain Menadione. I "googled" it and it says they only put it in their fish formulas...


Wow, princessbear. You are right! That actually makes me SOOOOO happy. I only feed the paw lickin' chicken, nine livers, and green eggs and chicken, and occasionally the steak frittes, and peking ducken just for variety. As soon as Sasha finishes the case of Marbella Paella, I won't be buying that flavor again.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

dweamgoil said:


> After a lot of research, I only feed Weruva canned (no grain chicken varieties only ) to my adult cats. However, it does contain Menadione. I like the way they source the food, that it's low in fat since my cats are all adults and Azalia does tend to get plump if her food is not carefully monitored. It's human grade food and that they process the food in a human food factory. It looks appetizing and it's not pate style, but I do understand all the controversy around Menadione. For me, since it's such a low amount to begin with and I also feed 1/2 raw, there should be no ill effect. It is also a crapshoot since some cats may be affected and not others as is the case with Aspartame in humans.
> 
> Since I have Sasha now, I mix the Weruva with EVO 95% since it's more calorie and fat dense. I also give him the Marbella Paella since he can use and metabolize take the fatty fish well.
> 
> Also, keep in mind, I feed 1/2 raw, but Weruva is the only canned food I trust at this point. The EVO is just more for pratical reasons since I am trying to fatten Sasha up, and as soon as I can get him off that (at about 9 months) that will be totally eliminated. I really don't trust Menu Foods.


Good to know. I am always on the lookout for that stuff. I hate giving it to my pets. When I read the content I did look at the chicken ones rather then all of them. I guess that is why I overlooked it. I wonder why they add it to the fish and not the chicken?


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Praline: This topic had been addressed awhile ago (before you joined this site). I googled and found this information regarding the Menadione in cat food.


Regarding menadione, it is a form of *vitamin k* that is *a required vitamin in fish based cat foods if the formula does not naturally contain enough vitamin k and if a manufacturer intends to label the formula as a complete meal. *At this time, the pet food regulations do not permit the supplementation of different forms of vitamin k. We have removed menadione from non-fish formulas, though some cans may have old labels. None of the chicken or beef items contain menadione. Please see below for more information about menadione and how we believe our use of it in our fish based formulas best protects cats, and fish based formulas that do not contain menadione may expose cats to serious health risks.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

That really sends out red flags for me. There are many good cat food brands that do not add it at all and are considered complete. Wellness and Evo are two brands off the top of my head but I know there are many more. I personally really do not like that stuff and always check to see if anything I feed my pets has it. The fish only recipes slipped by my watchful eye as I only looked at what was in the chicken. I figured it would be about the same stuff. In that article she is not address why there are other good cat food brands out there that omit this additive and are still complete meals? Strange..


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

praline said:


> That really sends out red flags for me. There are many good cat food brands that do not add it at all and are considered complete. Wellness and Evo are two brands off the top of my head but I know there are many more. I personally really do not like that stuff and always check to see if anything I feed my pets has it. The fish only recipes slipped by my watchful eye as I only looked at what was in the chicken. I figured it would be about the same stuff. In that article she is not address why there are other good cat food brands out there that omit this additive and are still complete meals? Strange..


If the food contains a protein source that contains adequate Vitamin K, then a supplement is not necessary. The issue here is that most fish do not contain the designated amount to constitute a complete meal. I can't speak for EVO, but I know Wellness formula's don't have any that are fish only, they also contain another protein source, which is probably where the Vitamin K is coming from.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Kobster said:


> If the food contains a protein source that contains adequate Vitamin K, then a supplement is not necessary. The issue here is that most fish do not contain the designated amount to constitute a complete meal. I can't speak for EVO, but I know Wellness formula's don't have any that are fish only, they also contain another protein source, which is probably where the Vitamin K is coming from.


I see your point but with Wellnesses fish, they don't add another source of protein. Here is their Core Salmon ingredients:

_Salmon, Whitefish, Herring, Salmon Broth, Salmon Meal, Dried Ground Potatoes, Tuna, Natural Fish Flavor, Guar Gum, Carrageenan, Cranberries, Ground Flaxseed, Salmon Oil, Taurine, Dried Kelp, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Chicory Root Extract, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Proteinate, Folic Acid, Manganese Proteinate, Niacin, d-Calcium Panthothenate, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Biotin._
_This is a naturally preserved product._



Here is Evo's Salmon:
Salmon







Salmon is a marine and freshwater fish high in protein and long chain omega-3 fatty acids.




Herring







Herring is the clean tissue of undecomposed whole herring or herring cuttings, either or both.

Herring is an excellent single-source protein. It is also an excellent source of Omega 3 fatty acids. Natura uses whole, high-quality herring, which are ground and added to the ingredient mix.


Herring Broth







We're sorry no definition is currently available for this ingredient. If you would like to discuss this ingredient or have any other questions, please contact one of Natura's knowledgeable Product Advisors at 800-532-7261 between 8 a.m. and 4:30 p.m. (CT) or email us at [email protected]. Thank you.




Natural Fish Flavor 
Sunflower Oil







(naturally preserved with mixed Tocopherols) Sunflower oil is obtained by extracting oil from sunflower seeds.

Natura uses sunflower oil to provide the essential fatty acid, linoleic acid, which is important for good skin and coat health.


Herring Oil







(naturally preserved with mixed Tocopherols) Herring oil is the oil extracted from whole herring.

Herring oil provides a rich source of Omega 3 fatty acids. Because the herring that Natura uses is of such high quality, the herring oil helps produce healthy skin and lustrous coats.


Guar Gum







Guar gum is derived from the ground endosperm of the guar plant. It is a gelatinous substance from the legume family that contains protein and polysaccharides. Guar gum is considered GRAS (generally recognized as safe).

Guar gum is used as an emulsifier, thickener, and stabilizer in foods. 


Cassia Gum







We're sorry no definition is currently available for this ingredient. If you would like to discuss this ingredient or have any other questions, please contact one of Natura's knowledgeable Product Advisors at 800-532-7261 between 8 a.m. and 4:30 p.m. (CT) or email us at [email protected]. Thank you.




Xanthan Gum







We're sorry no definition is currently available for this ingredient. If you would like to discuss this ingredient or have any other questions, please contact one of Natura's knowledgeable Product Advisors at 800-532-7261 between 8 a.m. and 4:30 p.m. (CT) or email us at [email protected]. Thank you.




Potassium Chloride







A chemical compound, KCl, a colorless or white, cubic, crystalline compound that closely resembles common salt (sodium chloride). It is soluble in water, alcohol, and alkalies. 

Potassium plays various roles in metabolism and body functions. It assists in the regulation of the acid-base balance and water balance in the blood and the body tissue. It assists in protein synthesis from amino acids and in carbohydrate metabolism.


Minerals







Minerals are inorganic substances essential for a host of vital processes within the body. 

AAFCO regulates minimum standard quantities of minerals in levels that pets need to survive. All pet food manufacturers supplement their products with minerals. Beyond meeting these minimum requirements, all Natura products contain a complete vitamin and mineral supplement program that helps pets to thrive, not just survive. The minerals Natura uses are chelated, providing three to ten times greater assimilation than common minerals. Included in our foods are some of the following vitamins and minerals: Ascorbic Acid, Beta Carotene, Biotin, Calcium Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Carbonate, Cobalt Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Dicalcium Pantothenate, dl-Methionine, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Niacin, Potassium Chloride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin C Supplement (Sodium Ascorbate), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement (Alpha Tocopherol), Zinc Proteinate Natura adds these important vitamins and minerals, in proper balance to its foods to ensure that your pet gets all the necessary nutrients for life and good health every day. 


Vitamins







Vitamins are organic compounds that function as parts of enzyme systems essential for the transmission of energy and the regulation of metabolisms of the body.

AAFCO regulates minimum standard quantities of vitamins in levels that pets need to survive. All pet food manufacturers supplement their products with vitamins. Beyond meeting these minimum requirements, all Natura products contain a complete vitamin and mineral supplement program that helps pets to thrive, not just survive. Included in our foods are some of the following vitamins and minerals: Ascorbic Acid, Beta Carotene, Biotin, Calcium Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Carbonate, Cobalt Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Dicalcium Pantothenate, dl-Methionine, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Niacin, Potassium Chloride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin C Supplement (Sodium Ascorbate), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement (Alpha Tocopherol), Zinc Proteinate Natura adds these important vitamins and minerals, in proper balance to its foods to ensure that your pet gets all the necessary nutrients for life and good health every day. 


Choline Chloride







Choline chloride is a vitamin "like" essential nutrient. 

It is necessary to nerve function and fat metabolism and can be manufactured in the body but not at a sufficient rate to meet health requirements.


Salt







Salt is a natural mineral, necessary for life and good health.

Salt provides several essential nutrients, such as sodium and chloride, as well as important trace minerals. The average sodium level in our food and treats is currently 0.9 g/Mcal, which is considered low by industry standards, but still supplies the nutrients your pet's body requires. 


Taurine









The only protein source i see is fish.



I guess I just wonder about how truthful that blog is by stating in order for the food to be considered complete, the fish flavors have to have the mentadone. It clearly isn't used in other brands and their only source of protein is fish. 

I have to admit ~ there food LOOKS yummy HA HA
I am extremely picky about pet foods. I have read that changing their diet up is healthy for a cat even though it isn't good for a dog. I figured this brand would make for a nice treat. I am sure that having mentadone once in a while won't hurt my cats...but I would really like to stay away from it.

Having the founder of the company explain them using it for that particular reason don't make me feel warm and fuzzy when I know darn tootin other companies don't add it to their stuff


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

There was a good article posted recently about Menadione:
The ONLY Approved Vitamin K Supplement in Pet Food

Note what Susan states about Innova. To me, that's the first sign that P&G is now running the show.

As others have stated, there is no reason to have to use Menadione, since there is plenty available from natural sources to meet the AAFCO requirement. I had asked Nature's Logic about it after Susan posted that article, and Scott Freeman (founder) told me that their food gets Vit K from alfalfa in their formulas.


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

*The Girls LOVED Grandma's Chicken Soup!!*

I mean they GOBBLED it up - drinking the soup first and then eating the chicken, peas and carrots! I see a couple of you feed Weruva as your primary canned food - I may switch to this food going forward but it doesn't have enough calories for my Boo and she's a skinny minny. I've been trying to supplement her canned diet with kibble (Wellness Core) but she won't eat the kibble out of a bowl - she'll only eat it if I toss each piece across the room. She is a character. Needless to say, she's needs the calories right now. I'm actually thinking of feeding it to Bella instead of the Wellness canned now as she is turning into a porkchop - she is somewhat food-obsessed.

So if I stay away from the fish flavors, do you all recommend this brand as a primary canned food?

Thanks!


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

I definitely still recommend this food, PrincessBear. Since I only feed the chicken, beef, and each month I get 1-2 cans of the fish, I definitely recommend this one. Mine also love the chicken soup except they call my mom Gran so we call it Gran's Chicken Soup. LOL One that's quite similar to that flavour is Funky Chunky. Similar ingredients, but differently coloured can.  They were slower to warm up to Nine Livers, but now they enjoy it. I think Pedro just missed having peas! Now when they have Nine Livers or Peking Ducken he gets peas for treats that day so he doesn't miss out.

I'm not sure if it's because he's now over a year or if chasing peas around my kitchen floor have helped, but Pedro is definitely a much leaner kitty now. He looks like a big puff ball from his fur, but his ribs are easily palpable under all his fur. Before we switched to this several months ago he was a very very very roly poly boy and I definitely couldn't feel his ribs - again this could also be because he's now an adult though. He's definitely much leaner than his brother who is currently dry fed and his mother who is wet fed (RC /shudder and hopefully changing soon!) so I'm quite happy with the results of this food for him.

Apple has a dainty little build so I watch closely to make sure she has enough weight on her and she's definitely thriving on this. She's also quite energetic so I know she's getting plenty from this to keep her running (she doesn't know how to walk!). 

Since it's already a little soupy I find it easy to add a little extra water on hot days. And/or I'll add an extra snack of half a can shared mid day that's super soupy. I like that it's flexible that way.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Meezer_lover said:


> There was a good article posted recently about Menadione:
> The ONLY Approved Vitamin K Supplement in Pet Food
> 
> Note what Susan states about Innova. To me, that's the first sign that P&G is now running the show.
> ...


Very well written article and educational. I have always hated the secret life of pet food companies! Anything that dispells the myth is important. I do like what Mr. Ali had to say about it. It seems "pure source" is what some pet food companies are using as a reason for using it. He clearly states that if the food contains a natural source (such as spinach) that the food is also complete. If these higher end pet foods that charge an arm and a leg would add spinach to their food rather then this stuff the problem and concerns would be over. :?
They can add peas and carrots, blueberries and snozzleberries hehe to food but not spinach:?:


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

SpellQ said:


> I definitely still recommend this food, PrincessBear. Since I only feed the chicken, beef, and each month I get 1-2 cans of the fish, I definitely recommend this one. Mine also love the chicken soup except they call my mom Gran so we call it Gran's Chicken Soup. LOL One that's quite similar to that flavour is Funky Chunky. Similar ingredients, but differently coloured can.  They were slower to warm up to Nine Livers, but now they enjoy it. I think Pedro just missed having peas! Now when they have Nine Livers or Peking Ducken he gets peas for treats that day so he doesn't miss out.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's because he's now over a year or if chasing peas around my kitchen floor have helped, but Pedro is definitely a much leaner kitty now. He looks like a big puff ball from his fur, but his ribs are easily palpable under all his fur. Before we switched to this several months ago he was a very very very roly poly boy and I definitely couldn't feel his ribs - again this could also be because he's now an adult though. He's definitely much leaner than his brother who is currently dry fed and his mother who is wet fed (RC /shudder and hopefully changing soon!) so I'm quite happy with the results of this food for him.
> 
> ...


SpellQ - how much of the Weruva do you feed them per day if you are only feeding canned? I need to make sure Boo gets enough calories in her skinny little kitten body. But want to make sure I get Bella's rolly polly belly back to her lean "bikini" body . 

I just picked up 4 more cans to try - I'm a little obsessed with this food ... plan on trying one can every other day supplemented by Wellness canned ...eventually getting off the Wellnes.

I wish they had a variety pack WITHOUT the fish flavors ... just the chicken and beef... it would be more cost-effective.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

They split a 5oz can in the morning and another in the evening. I have them eating separate dishes so I can portion for them. 

If they get a snack where I'm trying to coax them into more water it's usually about 1/4 of a can shared and then the dish filled with water. 

They also get about 1/4 cup per day of free fed dry (Orijen), but that is often still in their dish the next day and if it gets eaten it's usually Apple I see chowing down on it. She's my tiny, but oh so crazy kitty who although she's just passed her first birthday is still up to teenage kitten shenanigans so I figure she can use the extra calories! Pedro has his moments of play fun, but he's definitely a very mellow & snuggly sort of cat so if I found he was eating the dry I would likely put it up high where he couldn't get it, but Apple could since she's a jumper. 

We're also trying 1 raw chicken wing tip each per week (they don't get dry on the day before nor the day of) which has had mixed results whether it just gets played with or is actually eaten.  When Apple is a little older and maybe just maybe settles down a bit we'll probably altogether do away with the kibble and add in something raw every other instead - I suppose this is partly a patience thing for me too. lol

I wish we just plain and simply had the variety pack or could buy it by the case! haha! Amazon has cases that work out to about $8 less than what I'm currently paying so I may ship it to the border and then when my folks go across have them pick it up for me and bring when they visit. It's not like it'll go to waste if I buy big lots of it! And $8 less per 24 cans is pretty significant imho.
None of the stores here sell it in trays nor variety packs although the one up the street now keeps an empty tray for me to carry them since I go in every 2nd week to pick up a new stash. I really wish they'd do perhaps a rabbit or turkey, or other variety in addition to the chicken & beef flavours.

Perhaps I missed, but why are you leaving Wellness? Most of their foods contain berries to which I'm severely allergic so I can't feed it to my kitties, but another is currently feeding it and considering switching to another brand since it's canned by Menu Foods. Always curious when others are changing their brands! Or is it simply due to a love of Weruva? LOL BTW, my allergies are another of the reasons I feed this food - it's a rarity for decent grain free foods to exclude blueberries!


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

Im not 100% sure about completely giving up the Wellness - the girls and I have been very happy with it... they gobble it up for the most part and Boo needs the calories ... I was just thinking it was a good alternative to get Bella's weight down and perhaps to use as their 3rd meal (1/2 a 3 oz can each at 3rd meal). since it is lower in calories...I like what I've read about it... but it is more expensive than the Wellness (and Petco is usually having some sort of sale on Wellness - either buy 6 cans get 2 free or 15% off 10 or more cans).

Thanks for the info on how much you feed you kids. What are their ages and weights if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Ah yes! Sorry I misunderstood about the Wellness. 

Pedro is about 14 lbs. His vet expects him to grow enough to bring him to be an appropriately weighted 15lb cat once he's full grown. He's almost 15 months old and still growing. Apple is about 7lbs of muscle and hasn't grown any since she was about 9 months old. She's almost 13 months old and very tiny. They're such a comical pair side by side! He's enormous and she's tiny. lol


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

SpellQ said:


> Ah yes! Sorry I misunderstood about the Wellness.
> 
> Pedro is about 14 lbs. His vet expects him to grow enough to bring him to be an appropriately weighted 15lb cat once he's full grown. He's almost 15 months old and still growing. Apple is about 7lbs of muscle and hasn't grown any since she was about 9 months old. She's almost 13 months old and very tiny. They're such a comical pair side by side! He's enormous and she's tiny. lol


Well, I DID say that I was thinking of switching so you didn't really misunderstand 

Wow - 14 lbs! He is a monster! My first cat, part Maine ****, was 18 lbs of solid muscle. He was huge! When I got Boo and Bella, Boo (4.5 mos) was 2.8 lbs. Her first vet visit she was 3.8 lbs and her second 2 weeks later she was 4.1 lbs. Bella was 7 lbs when I got her and at her fist vet visit she was 7.8 lbs and at her last vet visit, she was 8.9 lbs! She is small framed and the vet said she would like to see her closer to 7 1/2 lbs but we are feeding Core kibble because of Boo and my vet said once Boo gets old enough (and I say once I get them off the dry food and strictly on wet) we can get Bella's weight down. But since Boo isn't eating much dry, I'm thinking of just getting them both on canned only. My only worry is I am gone for 10-12 hours a day and some days can't keep to a regular feeding schedule... it will all work out.

Thanks for sharing your experience with me!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

SpellQ said:


> I definitely still recommend this food, PrincessBear. Since I only feed the chicken, beef, and each month I get 1-2 cans of the fish, I definitely recommend this one. Mine also love the chicken soup except they call my mom Gran so we call it Gran's Chicken Soup. LOL One that's quite similar to that flavour is Funky Chunky. Similar ingredients, but differently coloured can.  They were slower to warm up to Nine Livers, but now they enjoy it. I think Pedro just missed having peas! Now when they have Nine Livers or Peking Ducken he gets peas for treats that day so he doesn't miss out.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's because he's now over a year or if chasing peas around my kitchen floor have helped, but Pedro is definitely a much leaner kitty now. He looks like a big puff ball from his fur, but his ribs are easily palpable under all his fur. Before we switched to this several months ago he was a very very very roly poly boy and I definitely couldn't feel his ribs - again this could also be because he's now an adult though. He's definitely much leaner than his brother who is currently dry fed and his mother who is wet fed (RC /shudder and hopefully changing soon!) so I'm quite happy with the results of this food for him.
> 
> ...


I also still wholeheartedly recommend Weruva (outside of the fish varieties). This is the only canned food I feed my 3 adult cats. They have been on it for over 1 year and they are in perfect health and at optimal weight, but very muscular.

I do wish however, that they had 13 oz cans like EVO does for economy's sake.


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

dweamgoil said:


> I also still wholeheartedly recommend Weruva (outside of the fish varieties). This is the only canned food I feed my 3 adult cats. They have been on it for over 1 year and they are in perfect health and at optimal weight, but very muscular.
> 
> I do wish however, that they had 13 oz cans like EVO does for economy's sake.


Thanks, dweamgoil!!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

princessbear said:


> Thanks, dweamgoil!!


Anytime


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

After hitting dead ends for almost a month I finally found a pet food store that stocks Weruva and I wasn't even looking for it. I just stopped in to stock up on some canned variety's to test out on Angel and her favourite Snappy Toms. Last month I found 3 pet stores that carried their BFF line but they are all tuna based which I am trying to steer away from. Apparently this store will keep a few of their product lines it stocked but after reading that article and the long ingredient list, I am not feeling so excited about the gold mine I thought I hit yesterday.


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

i tryed chicken lick paw, my cat ignored it....might try it again, or another flavor...expsensive stuff though.......wellness , evo, and trader joes tuna is what i feed rocky...and a bit of blue wilderness grain free...weruva is hard to find in phoenix, choice markets sell it, but prices are high there...they have many cat foods, just not competitive with the small mom and pop store i get my food at


----------

